# [RISOLTO]Problema all'avvio con mysql senza cavetto ethernet

## fbcyborg

Da qualche tempo ho un problema all'avvio sul mio notebook.

Se avvio il notebook con il cavetto Ethernet collegato e quindi connesso anche a Internet, ottengo i seguenti messaggi:

```
* Starting mysql ...                                                                        [ ok ]

* Strange, the socket file already exist in "/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock"

* it will be removed now and re-created by the MySQL server

* BUT please make your checks.

* Starting mysql (/etc/mysql/my.cnf)                                                        [ ok ]

* Starting sshd ...                                                                         [ ok ]

```

Ecco invece cosa succede se il cavetto è staccato e la connessione verrà effettuata solo dopo che KDE sarà avviato e tramite la scheda wifi.

```
* Starting mysql ...                                                                        

* Starting mysql (/etc/mysql/my.cnf)                                                        

* MySQL not started (0)                                                                     [ !! ]

* Starting sshd ...                                                                         [ ok ]
```

----------

## djinnZ

RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING=["none"|"lo"] ?

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie, ho provato a metterlo sia su "none" che su "lo", ma il risultato non cambia. Ora l'ho lasciato su "none". Inizialmente era su "no".

Ho scoperto inoltre che anche sshd non parte! ma questo mi sembra un problema successivo, anche se in qualche modo correlato.

Ecco cosa succede: io faccio partire il boot, ad un certo punto si blocca su "mysql starting.. " e poi parte Xorg e kdm mi da la schermata di login.

Entro, accedo a KDE, apro una shell e faccio: 

```
/etc/init.d/mysql status

/etc/init.d/sshd status
```

Per entrambi mi dice "stopped" anche se sono nel runlevel di default.

Ora premo CTRL+ALT+F1 e tutto d'un tratto continua a fare il boot e ad avviare i servizi che ancora non si erano avviati, fra cui sshd.

Schermata di boot:

```
* Setting up kdm ...                                                                        [ ok ]

* Starting mysql ...                                                                        

* Strange, the socket file already exist in "/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock"

* it will be removed now and re-created by the MySQL server

* BUT please make your checks.

* Starting mysql (/etc/mysql/my.cnf)                                                       

* MySQL not started (0)                                                                     [ !! ] 
```

Quì si blocca e mi parte la schermata di login di KDM.

Da questo momento in poi, i servizi che si dovrebbero avviare successivamente non vengno più avviati a meno che io non prema CTRL+ALT+F1.

Premuta quella combinazione di tasti, partono tutti i servizi successivi, senza alcun problema, fra cui sshd, apache2, bluetooth ecc..

EDIT:

Ho trovato un'altro problema.

In realtà il blocco non credo sia dovuto a KDM, o a KDE.. ma al fatto che viene interrotta la visualizzazione dei messaggi di boot.

Poco fa ho bootato e mi è comparsa la stessa cosa di prima ma con in più l'ultima riga:

```
* Setting up kdm ...                                                                        [ ok ]

* Starting mysql ...                                                                        

* Strange, the socket file already exist in "/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock"

* it will be removed now and re-created by the MySQL server

* BUT please make your checks.

* Starting mysql (/etc/mysql/my.cnf)                                                       

* MySQL not started (0)                                                                     [ !! ] 

/sbin/functions.sh: line 352: echo: write error: Interrupted system call
```

Questa volta ho subito switchato con CTRL+ALT+F1 e il flusso di boot sembra non essersi per nulla interrotto, a parte quell'errore.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho risolto decommentando la riga

```
skip-innodb
```

Come soluzione però non mi piace. Sul mio PC fisso quella riga è commentata e non mi da alcun problema.

Perché innodb rompe le scatole?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Eccomi di nuovo per un problema sempre su mysql che non parte, però questa volta su un altro PC.

Il log in /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err dice:

```
081019  9:44:51 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

081019  9:44:52  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 43746037

081019  9:44:52 [ERROR] Can't start server: Bind on TCP/IP port: Cannot assign requested address

081019  9:44:52 [ERROR] Do you already have another mysqld server running on port: 3306 ?

081019  9:44:52 [ERROR] Aborting

081019  9:44:52  InnoDB: Starting shutdown...

081019  9:44:53  InnoDB: Shutdown completed; log sequence number 0 43746037

081019  9:44:53 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: Shutdown complete

```

Nel forum internazionale ho visto che anche altri hanno avuto il mio stesso problema, ma provando le varie soluzioni il mio problema permane.

Non ho processy mysqld avviati e la porta 3306 non sembra utilizzata da alcun processo.

La versione di mysql che sto utilizzando è la 5.0.60-r1.

Quale potrebbe essere la causa di questo problema?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Puoi postare la conf di mysql epurata da commenti & co (kernel78 ha nella firma la via  :Wink:  ) thanks

----------

## fbcyborg

Certamente!

ecco il file my.cnf:

```
[client]

port                                            = 3306

socket                                          = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

[mysql]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqladmin]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqlcheck]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqldump]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqlimport]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[mysqlshow]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

default-character-set=utf8

[myisamchk]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

[myisampack]

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets

[mysqld_safe]

err-log                                         = /var/log/mysql/mysql.err

[mysqld]

character-set-server            = utf8

default-character-set           = utf8

user                                            = mysql

port                                            = 3306

socket                                          = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

pid-file                                        = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid

log-error                                       = /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err

basedir                                         = /usr

datadir                                         = /var/lib/mysql

skip-locking

key_buffer                                      = 16M

max_allowed_packet                      = 1M

table_cache                             = 64

sort_buffer_size                        = 512K

net_buffer_length                       = 8K

read_buffer_size                        = 256K

read_rnd_buffer_size            = 512K

myisam_sort_buffer_size         = 8M

language                                        = /usr/share/mysql/english

bind-address                            = 192.168.1.101

log-bin

server-id                                       = 1

tmpdir                                          = /tmp/

innodb_buffer_pool_size = 16M

innodb_additional_mem_pool_size = 2M

innodb_data_file_path = ibdata1:10M:autoextend:max:128M

innodb_log_file_size = 5M

innodb_log_buffer_size = 8M

set-variable = innodb_log_files_in_group=2

innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit = 1

innodb_lock_wait_timeout = 50

[mysqldump]

quick

max_allowed_packet                      = 16M

[mysql]

[isamchk]

key_buffer                                      = 20M

sort_buffer_size                        = 20M

read_buffer                             = 2M

write_buffer                            = 2M

[myisamchk]

key_buffer                                      = 20M

sort_buffer_size                        = 20M

read_buffer                             = 2M

write_buffer                            = 2M

[mysqlhotcopy]

interactive-timeout

```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Dunque non sono un mostro di mysql, ma qualche riflessione mi viene... tu nel file di conf dici a mysql di stare in ascolto sia sul socket che su uno specifico IP (192.168.1.101).

Se la rete non è su, non è normale che lo start di mysql fallisca ? Inoltre, tu hai sempre 192.168.1.101 sia che ti connetti via wifi che col cavo?

Se tale mysql serve solo in locale, perchè non farlo ascoltare solo sulla 127.0.0.1 ?

Io proverei a modificare la conf di mysql e veder ecome si comporta...

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie mille!!! Ecco dov'era il problema!

L'indirizzo IP!

Di recente ho ridato una sistemata alla rete e ho anche cambiato indirizzo IP ai PC, quindi ecco perché si erano incasinate alcune cose. Ora funziona. Grazie!

----------

